# My dados are bigger than my router bit?



## Rowanze (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello all and first let me thank all of you! Your advice, and these forums, have helped me to further my woodworking skills. I am in your debt.

I am presently building the Ultimate Tool Stand featured here:

http://christophermerrill.net/ww/plans/UTS/Tool_Stand_1.html

I am almost done and am very happy with the results. I finished up the router insert this weekend. I used 1/4 plexiglass and made my own router insert. The insert is tight and pretty darn flush with the table. I loaded up my router into the table, and did some test cuts, since I have never actually used a router table before. I have a craftsman 10 amp router in case that matters. I used my 3/4 dado bit as I need do cut some dado's for my T-track.

When I ran my test wood through the router, I am getting a groove that is 0.78". The router bit measures 0.745". I tried to make sure the work piece was placed tightly against the fence as it was being run through. I did 2 different test cuts and had the same results. I assume that either the work piece is wobbling or the router bit is wobbling or the whole router might be flexing the flexiglass. I'm not sure how to figure out where the issue is. Any advice?


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

I always use a feather board when cutting dado's on a router table. No matter how hard I try I can never get accurate results doing it manually.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

1+ on the featherboards. Whatever pushsticks or pads you like to make a safe cut.

Also, make light cuts and multiple passes. If I am making a 1/2" deep groove, I will cut it in 2-3 light passes. That will reduce the routers tendency to grab the workpiece and skew the cut.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

*or the whole router might be flexing the flexiglass*
What kind of funky setup you got going there?


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

+1 to the featherboards, light passes. Also, might be runout from the router.

You want a .75 dado and are getting .78, that's still pretty close. The bits are made slightly undersized on purpose.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Could be a variety of things. Fence shift, router plate flex, feed rate, arbor wobble, bit wobble, material shifting. .035 is quite a bit of slop. I assume these are 1/4" bits, yes? Be sure the collet is clean; no bits of sawdust in there. The bit should be sent to the bottom of the collet and then backed out an 8th. Collet nut should be 2 skoshs past snug.


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

JumboJack, just exactly how many thousandth's is a "skosh"


----------



## Rowanze (Nov 24, 2013)

Update: It was just dust in the collet. I took it off, ran it under the faucet and its all better! DUH moment.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Now I realize I may be quoted but will deny any knowledge, but a skosh is .004 just a little less than when gaps start appearing. Now as to foot pounds or torque, about 2 ft pounds. Oh go ahead quote me. Then there is RCH but I am not quite sure this can be conveyed on a public forum. It is a measurement my cross the street neighbor uses. I think it is a little less than a skosh.


----------

